# Training Websites



## JediElf (25 Jan 2005)

Hey all. I'm taking my Reserve BMQ right now, and with everyone asking me what I'm doing, I decided a website would be the easiest way to let everyone know. The site is http://www.militarymatt.blogspot.com/ in case anyone wants to take a peek. But what I really want to know is does anyone else have something similar? I kinda like reading about other people's experiences so if you have a webiste post it here so we can all see it.


----------



## Sharpey (25 Jan 2005)

I found that very amusing. Brings back memories of my basic training, and can now relate to it and laugh as I instruct BMQ's now. Good read, hope you keep it up.


----------



## elminister (26 Jan 2005)

This was really a cool idea! LOVE it.


----------



## pipboy48 (27 Jan 2005)

Hey... keep it up!  I havn't laughed like that for a while!  also: thanks for letting us know some fun things we can look forward to!
Pipboy


----------



## JediElf (31 Jan 2005)

Yeah, no prob. I think it would be a pretty bad experience if you didn't remember the good parts. I haven't heard of anyone else with a site like mine, anyone know of one?


----------



## bhobson (31 Jan 2005)

Good Luck! Great Read! LOL alot! Keep 'em coming, too!


----------



## Matt-Z (1 Feb 2005)

LoL... Well im startin My BMQ today soo I guess i can do that too.... I gotta come up with an original name though because you stole military matt lol ..... I just start some PT today but when i get my real course going its going to be the BMQ/SQ co-op course soo I guess it will clear up a lot of things for potential co op people.


----------



## JediElf (6 Feb 2005)

Hey man, good idea, that's kinda what I hoped this thread would do, get more people going sites describing training and stuff. I find that they are better for seeing what actually happens on course. The more sites, the more info you get. Make sure you post the URL here, so everyone can see it, and I'll link to it from my site.


----------



## pipboy48 (7 Feb 2005)

Just curious.. Now that you're actually on course... Have they given you a PT program to follow during the week or is that up to you? Maybe poisting something like that would help a lot of people who are signing up to be rentals. Just a thought.
Pipboy


----------



## JediElf (7 Feb 2005)

They reccomended that we do the same workout PT that they make us do on course, but it is completely up to us. I will put it on the site, but tomorrow...I'm a little tired right now.   Thanks for the input.


----------



## JediElf (23 Feb 2005)

Just thought anyone out there who is thinking of making a blog might wanna ask before they do it.  Just to avoid any problems.  And do not use names or anything that Identifies you.


----------



## armyrules (23 Feb 2005)

Hey man great idea I loved reading it keep it comin'!!


----------



## hockeysgal (24 Feb 2005)

In answer to the question of the original poster, yes their are other sites that have people talking about their basic training experience.
here is the link to one I found
http://army.ca/forums/threads/26403.0.html
it's another blog on someone doing basic in Laval


----------



## JediElf (28 Feb 2005)

Hey, thanks for the link, I added it to my site. Nice to see the differences and similarities between the two different groups doing the same course.


----------



## hockeysgal (17 Mar 2005)

I also recently started a blog on my BMQ experience, and although I am on the same BMQ as the guy whose site I posted it is an opportunity to see two different perspectives.  The main differences being I started the course late.
My site can be found here:
www.nathaliegareau.blogspot.com


----------



## McGowan (19 Mar 2005)

isn't it illegal to disscuss what we do in BMQ  :


----------



## JediElf (21 Mar 2005)

There is some stuff that we can't talk about, but since my course officer has seen the site, and has not told me to stop yet, I'm assuming that it is perfectly fine. Just remember not to give too much detail for sensitive things, names or locations and you should be good.


----------



## McGowan (21 Mar 2005)

it's illegal to discuss an military things. remember about your inteveiw and your oath  :


----------



## JediElf (23 Mar 2005)

Yeah, I remember my interview and my oath.  I also remember my interview with my course officer.  He told me that he showed the site to people in standards above him, and neither he, nor them had any problems with the info that I put on there.  There is some classified stuff that I cannot post, but I wouldn't wanna post that stuff up anyways so it's not a big deal.  Like I said...people higher than you have said it is ok, so until they tell me otherwise, I am saying that it is legal.


----------



## Rfn (23 Mar 2005)

JediElf: good site. Like your Course O said, leave names out, you'll be fine. Blog on!

McGowan:



> it's illegal to discuss an military things. remember about your inteveiw and your oath



No it's not. Nothing on BMQ is off limits, that I can think of. Or military stuff in general, if its not personal or isn't given a security classification.

If discussing military stuff online were illegal, they would have to hunt down about 6,000 members of army.ca, wouldn't they.   ;D


----------



## civvy3840 (26 Mar 2005)

Jedi Elf do you think you could do something like this for SQ?


----------



## JediElf (29 Mar 2005)

Yeah, I am thinking that I'll keep it up for SQ, although I might just write everything down while I'm there and then post it bit by bit afterwards.  My course instructors know about my site and while they don't really give me a hard time about it, I would rather not be called Military Matt on my SQ too.  It's always good to be able to blend in and having a blog that the instructors know about doesn't really help matters any...lol.


----------



## civvy3840 (30 Mar 2005)

Ok that's great. I plan to join the reserve when I turn 16 ( one year to go!!) so I try and get as much info on BMQ as possible and your site has helped me out a lot!


thanks
(Great site!!)


----------



## JediElf (6 Apr 2005)

What are you joining as?  Infantry, Weapons Tech, etc?


----------



## armyrules (6 Apr 2005)

JediElf,
  how long did it take you to make you site?


----------



## chrisf (6 Apr 2005)

McGowan said:
			
		

> it's illegal to discuss an military things. remember about your inteveiw and your oath   :



You're not supposed to discuss anything with a secruity rating. Other then that, you're fine. Now, obivously, you ought to use common sense, but, if he's willing to put up with the potential ragging after his course mates or instructors read his site, then there's nothing what so ever wrong with it.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (6 Apr 2005)

McGowan said:
			
		

> isn't it illegal to disscuss what we do in BMQ   :



Of course there's nothing illegal about it, so long as you do not post anything that may give anyone on your course, or the CF, a bad name. "ex. My instructor, MCpl so-and-so, is a complete moron..." Other then that you're in the clear. Enjoy the rest of your course!


----------



## civvy3840 (6 Apr 2005)

JediElf said:
			
		

> What are you joining as?   Infantry, Weapons Tech, etc?



I am going for infantry. Joining the grey and simcoe foresters. If ya want to check out their site here it is:http://www.gandsf.ca/


----------



## JediElf (7 Apr 2005)

It didn't take too long to make the site, just go to www.blogger.com and sign up for a blog.  All you have to do is select your style, type out your post and hit publish.  That's it.  I altered the HTML of mine to include the links and stuff, but that is easy enough and if you want help just PM me.  In regards to Just a Sig Op and the ragging from everyone, all the recruits with me like it and let's just say that all the course staff call me Military Matt now.  I don't really catch crap for it...just get bugged a bit.  I highly recommend to anyone else thinking of doing the same, just write the stuff out and post it AFTER your course.  You don't want to draw attention to yourself...lol.


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

Thanks JediElf I wnet to the site and it is really simple Thanks again


----------



## steve-o (14 Apr 2005)

That brought back memories for me as well! Great idea you had there, I will enjoy reading your training experiences! Good luck!


----------



## JediElf (16 Jun 2005)

OK, I've been asked this a lot so I figured I would tell everyone here.  I am going on SQ this July and I am NOT posting about it during SQ.  I MIGHT post about it afterwards, it depends on how much of a pain it will be.  I don't wanna be called Military Matt by the MCpls on SQ like I was on BMQ.  I will post something about it, just probably not the day by day thing I did with SQ...unless enough people want me too.


----------

